# Best fat to add to protein shake???



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

whats the best fat to add to a protein and oats shake? Need something tasteless

Any ideas?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure about tasteless - I normally add peanut butter but heard coconut oil is extremely good??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

olive oil


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

i use unflavoured protein


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

EVOO myself mate


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> EVOO myself mate


how much do you put in ? how many calories?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Coconut milk - obviously not tasteless, but tastes nice (provided you like coconut, lol).


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Coconut milk - obviously not tasteless, but tastes nice (provided you like coconut, lol).


i do like coconut....do you mean coconut oil or milk? how much do i use typically?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I always wonder if those nut oils actually taste like the nuts they come from? also are they a healthy alternative to olive oil? or pretty much the same as vegetable oil in terms of nutrition and O6-O3 ratio?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is adding oils to shakes healthy at all? I have done it but don't know if I felt any benefit from it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> i do like coconut....do you mean coconut oil or milk? how much do i use typically?


Coconut milk as in the kind of stuff they use in thai cooking. it does have trace carbs, around 4g per 100ml, but is mostly fat at about 20g per 100ml... coming in at around 200kcals per 100ml. I used to use 100-150ml with another 150ml or so of water.

You can use coconut oil I guess you could blend, but I just like to eat it by the spoonful - around 100kcals per tablespoon.


----------



## jedibrat (Mar 20, 2011)

handful of fish oil caps. Don't believe that 1-a-day nonsense


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

udos oil .taste little bit but not too bad


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

evoo and peanut butter


----------



## jedibrat (Mar 20, 2011)

a 70kg person can tolerate 21g of fish oil caps per day


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Like flaxseed oil and nat pb


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

flaxseed powder, i get it from MP with oats and whey and add it in shakes


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I add walnut or almond oil. Can't beat it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> i use unflavoured protein


unflavoured protein= double hard bastard.

i went through 5kg of the stuff NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> unflavoured protein= double hard bastard.
> 
> i went through 5kg of the stuff NEVER AGAIN


I'm on my 5th bag of 5kg of un flavoured. Prefer it tbh


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> unflavoured protein= double hard bastard.
> 
> i went through 5kg of the stuff NEVER AGAIN


I don't know why people take issue with unflavoured powder; it's the best tasting imo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Coconut milk as in the kind of stuff they use in thai cooking. it does have trace carbs, around 4g per 100ml, but is mostly fat at about 20g per 100ml... coming in at around 200kcals per 100ml. I used to use 100-150ml with another 150ml or so of water.
> 
> You can use coconut oil I guess you could blend, but I just like to eat it by the spoonful - around 100kcals per tablespoon.


Your best off with medium chain tri m.c.t. oil in my view for at least 50%


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

I love natty pb but that has taste


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with Dtlv74. Using coconut milk in shakes is awesome. Kenny, are you asking for an oil that's tasteless whilst being nutritionally beneficial, or just a fat source in general that you can add? For a beneficial fat source, I would say there's none better than one thats lacking in your diet. If you are in good nick in that area, then something you enjoy (within reason, so not trans fats etc. IMO).

Coconut milk is awesome, and most other oils are pretty unnoticeable in my experience. Oils in general, including olive oil, vary a lot in flavor, so if you don't like one, that doesn't mean you won't like another.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a fat to meet my macros and calorie count. Something that can be added to shakes or just thrown into a meal


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

mct


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

mct then


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> how much do you put in ? how many calories?


a tablespoon is 120 calories and 14g of fat. half a shot glass is a tablespoon mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Your best off with medium chain tri m.c.t. oil in my view for at least 50%


Yep, agree with this and others who've said the same - MCT oil is a good way to bump up fat kcals without a negative impact on cholesterol and insulin sensitivity.

Is much cheaper nowadays too... used to be about double the price it is now.


----------



## jedibrat (Mar 20, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I don't know why people take issue with unflavoured powder; it's the best tasting imo.


Yeah once you adjust to unflavored, the flavored tastes sickly sweet.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very important though,do not cook with it,if you do and due to very low boiling point it converts to very bad fats,use in dressings with garlic/vinegar is good


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I always heard that lard was a good one


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

MCT oil, coconut oil, or peanut butter is usually what I go with

That, or as others said, some fish oil caps work too


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I always heard that lard was a good one


Got any good recipes for lard shakes buddy? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot get the image out of my head....pahhhh


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I cannot get the image out of my head....pahhhh


Yeah I know... gross. Am having a junk food night tonight, donner kebab and chips on their way, and the thought of a lard shake is almost enough to put me off eating altogether (note i say 'almost') :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah I know... gross. Am having a junk food night tonight, donner kebab and chips on their way, and the thought of a lard shake is almost enough to put me off eating altogether (note i say 'almost') :lol:


The mrs and my little girl finished last nights chinese,i had bubble/lots of veg/home made chick tikka-dry

I liked it more than last nights *****-felt well sick!

It was a cat in a bucket-no salt no vinegar aaaaand then......aaaand then --she asked

-That is feckin it i said,i thought i ordered no1 no6 no9 but the cat came!

Is there as much protein in cats as lambs penis and bottoms--sorry your about to eat!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To be fair am so damn hungry right now I'd probably eat a cat or a lambs penis!! This kebab is taking far too long to arrive (you'll know when it does as I'll immediately be logging off :lol: )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> To be fair am so damn hungry right now I'd probably eat a cat or a lambs penis!! This kebab is taking far too long to arrive (you'll know when it does as I'll immediately be logging off :lol: )


The lamb was quick on its toes! :death:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Got any good recipes for lard shakes buddy? :lol:


yup for the lardyist shake just check the ingredients list at your local mcdonalds


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

EVOO


----------

